# Limpkin



## K9Kirk (Feb 3, 2021)

I spotted this limpkin awhile back eating some tasty looking mussels ... I should've joined him.


----------



## PJM (Feb 3, 2021)

Nice lighting on him/her.


----------



## CherylL (Feb 3, 2021)

Cool shot with the mussel.


----------



## Scott Whaley (Feb 3, 2021)

Good job, Kirk.  I like the mussel  capture.


----------



## nokk (Feb 3, 2021)

nothing a good fryer can't fix.  great capture!


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 3, 2021)

PJM said:


> Nice lighting on him/her.



Thank you.



CherylL said:


> Cool shot with the mussel.



Thank you.



Scott Whaley said:


> Good job, Kirk.  I like the mussel  capture.



Thank you.



nokk said:


> nothing a good fryer can't fix.  great capture!



Thank you.


----------



## Space Face (Feb 4, 2021)

Great timing with the mussel (completely different from ours, looks more like what we'd call a clam).  Composition is fine for me as is the exposure and subject matter.


----------



## LightSpeed666 (Feb 4, 2021)

Space Face said:


> Great timing with the mussel (completely different from ours, looks more like what we'd call a clam).  Composition is fine for me as is the exposure and subject matter.


Because you do the same thing. Robin.
Wink....


----------



## Space Face (Feb 4, 2021)

I'll do my things my way you do yours.  Thank you.


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 4, 2021)

Good shot.....


----------



## LightSpeed666 (Feb 4, 2021)

Space Face said:


> I'll do my things my way you do yours.  Thank you.


That;s what I did. Remember?


----------



## LightSpeed666 (Feb 4, 2021)

Space Face said:


> I'll do my things my way you do yours.  Thank you.


You know what bro. Now that I'm thinking about this, and you. I'm soon to call you out on the carpet and take you to school.
Save me the time and trouble, and your humiliation. Because that's what's coming if you keep it up with your snide commentary. And don't pretend that you've been victimized and you have no clue why this is, why. I'm near certain that I'm not the only one tired of your bs


----------



## Space Face (Feb 4, 2021)

LightSpeed666 said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > I'll do my things my way you do yours.  Thank you.
> ...



You certainly will not school me in any way.  Nor will I be humiliated.  I no longer have any interest in anything you have to say.   Conversation over. Leave it at that.  Thank you.


----------



## LightSpeed666 (Feb 4, 2021)

Space Face said:


> You certainly will not school me in any way.  Nor will I be humiliated.



Don't bet on it partner.


----------



## Space Face (Feb 4, 2021)

Do yer worst.

Like I said conversation over.


----------



## LightSpeed666 (Feb 4, 2021)

Space Face said:


> Do yer worst.
> 
> Like I said conversation over.


 Because you're so superior to everyone else, you get to start the conversation again. After you said it was over. Because you said so.
Here's a little tip for you. When you say things like " Conversation over." 
You're not suppose to reply and keep a conversation going. Since you seem to be so almighty superior, let me show you how that is done.
Now, the conversation is over. 

PS- Told you not to bet on it. Schooled.


----------



## Space Face (Feb 4, 2021)

Phew!


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 4, 2021)

Space Face said:


> Great timing with the mussel (completely different from ours, looks more like what we'd call a clam).  Composition is fine for me as is the exposure and subject matter.



Thank you, that's very nice of you to say.


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 4, 2021)

Jeff15 said:


> Good shot.....



Thanks, Jeff.


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 4, 2021)

What is this? You tube?!


----------

